# GOOD MORNING ALL!



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello everyone! Just joined the forum today I think I will be able to learn alot from the knowledge u guys have on here. Although I am a dance teacher and have danced throughout my whole life, I have never had any definition, and motherhood has definately taken its toll on my bod.....so I think its time I sort myself out!

About eight years ago I lost 5 stone, and although I am obviously pleased with keeping the weight off, now its time to step it up! xx


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome and good luck, plenty of good info from some very knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you x


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have tried to upload a profile pic, but for some reason it wont work......hmmmmm


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the community

GHS


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello all!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> I have tried to upload a profile pic, but for some reason it wont work......hmmmmm


It has worked I believe. Check out your profile your picture is there. If you talking about an 'Avatar' you need to click a seperate button - Upload Avatar. I had this problem at first


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you goose!!! as u can see I am very blonde lol!!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

It friggin worked lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the board Jojo


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

welcom on board loads of info and help on hear, and wel done on the weight loss


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Bloody hhheeellloooooooo. What on earth do you think we can tell you about looking good?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

speak for yourself Nibbsey lol

Hi and welcome :thumb:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Bloody hhheeellloooooooo. What on earth do you think we can tell you about looking good?


 a was just about to say so my self before you stood on me toes ha :cool2:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> Thank you goose!!! as u can see I am very blonde lol!!


No problem.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> speak for yourself Nibbsey lol
> 
> Hi and welcome :thumb:


 Come on man you aint telling me you think you look that good surely. pmsl


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> Hello everyone! Just joined the forum today I think I will be able to learn alot from the knowledge u guys have on here. Although I am a dance teacher and have danced throughout my whole life, I have never had any definition, and motherhood has definately taken its toll on my bod.....so I think its time I sort myself out!
> 
> About eight years ago I lost 5 stone, and although I am obviously pleased with keeping the weight off, now its time to step it up! xx


Firstly you need to start a journal, telling us about yourself, and body stats. Then PLENTY of pictures from all angles so we can get a good look and determine where areas need to be assesed.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :rockon:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Come on man you aint telling me you think you look that good surely. pmsl


ha ha well i fecking hope u dont think i look that good mate .. .....

i was trying to be nonchalant and cool but i failed miserably


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> ha ha well i fecking hope u dont think i look that good mate .. .....
> 
> i was trying to be nonchalant and cool but i failed miserably


 Yes you did, but reps for trying :thumb:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

all ways funny to see how jumps on to the shmooooze'in first when there is a good luckin lass come on to the site, amazin but sayin that still waitin for the usual suspects to jump in ha ha :cool2:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Im just waiting for the Picture Journal...


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Mick/ BOY said:


> all ways funny to see how jumps on to the shmooooze'in first when there is a good luckin lass come on to the site, amazin but sayin that still waitin for the usual suspects to jump in ha ha :cool2:


Just thinking the same thing!! :laugh:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Goose said:


> Im just waiting for the Picture Journal...


 m8 we all are but think we got more chance of winning lottery :cool2:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mick/ BOY said:


> m8 we all are but think we got more chance of winning lottery :cool2:


Meh! Lottery would be niiice.. :whistling:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Goose said:


> Meh! Lottery would be niiice.. :whistling:


 just to add mind from the pic couple off the girls she is with look crackin to :cool2: woo ha wonder if they mite come to newcastle :tongue:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Mick/ BOY said:


> all ways funny to see how jumps on to the shmooooze'in first when there is a good luckin lass come on to the site, amazin but sayin that still waitin for the usual suspects to jump in ha ha :cool2:


 Where's *DB*?? lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> Where's *DB*?? lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


and dutch scott ha :cool2:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Mick/ BOY said:


> and dutch scott ha :cool2:


 I don'l know but i think Dutch is in Cuba so give it time...lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Good afternoon! welcome to UK-M..see your not too far away from me too. Enjoy the site, loads of knowledge on here to use and abuse!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Good afternoon! welcome to UK-M..see your not too far away from me too. Enjoy the site, loads of knowledge on here to use and abuse!


where bouts u from?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just been reading this thread....u guys have made me laugh lol! I needed cheering up!


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> Just been reading this thread....u guys have made me laugh lol! I needed cheering up!


are pleasure :thumbup1:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jojo 007??

Are you JW007's alter ego? Who is also called Joe? Hmmmmmmmmm LOL

GHS


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> Just been reading this thread....u guys have made me laugh lol! I needed cheering up!


a was going to put would love to put smile on ya face but thats just CRAP ha :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> Jojo 007??
> 
> Are you JW007's alter ego? Who is also called Joe? Hmmmmmmmmm LOL
> 
> GHS


Haha hope not!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought I'd go with Jojo instead of Joanna, a bit jazzier.....and the 007 bit, is somthing to do with a little business venture im doing!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I thought I'd go with Jojo instead of Joanna, a bit jazzier.....and the 007 bit, is somthing to do with a little business venture im doing!


 LOL just a coincidence then............... :lol:

Your far better looking than him anyway 

GHS


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I thought I'd go with Jojo instead of Joanna, a bit jazzier.....and the 007 bit, is somthing to do with a little business venture im doing!


 I song about a joanna, i'm now singing it to myself arghhh. :cool2:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Goose said:


> Firstly you need to start a journal, telling us about yourself, and body stats. Then PLENTY of pictures from all angles so we can get a good look and determine where areas need to be assesed.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :rockon:


now this bit worries me......i look alot better with clothes on lol! I will measure myself maybe tomorrow, but im feeling kind of shy with the pictures from all angles lol...one step at time maybe lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> now this bit worries me......i look alot better with clothes on lol! I will measure myself maybe tomorrow, but im feeling kind of shy with the pictures from all angles lol...one step at time maybe lol


Its all in good nature - we don't bite


----------



## Mick/ BOY (Nov 3, 2008)

Jojo 007 said:


> I thought I'd go with Jojo instead of Joanna, a bit jazzier.....and the 007 bit, is somthing to do with a little business venture im doing!


 is that cos you look like a bond girl :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> where bouts u from?


From Luton..been over your way a few times, think its bout 20 min drive away!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> From Luton..been over your way a few times, think its bout 20 min drive away!


I know Luton, I used to work up there occassionally, used to sometimes go to a bar called Bellini's i think it was called! Used to have a flat in Harpenden...few years back now mind!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> I know Luton, I used to work up there occassionally, used to sometimes go to a bar called Bellini's i think it was called! Used to have a flat in Harpenden...few years back now mind!


Bellini's lol..I worked the door there 2 years ago..stayed for a month but had to go..its a good night out tho. Harpenden is a nice place..if you got the ££!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't i know u from somewhere?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Not sure,,,maybe a show...Seni?

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Definately seen u there lol! But somewhere else....!??!?!?!?!?!??!!??!!?!? :thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Fivos said:


> Not sure,,,maybe a show...Seni?
> 
> Fivos


Don't mean to hijack but Fivo's are you the guy off of James Llewellins one step ahead dvd?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Jojo 007 said:


> Definately seen u there lol! But somewhere else....!??!?!?!?!?!??!!??!!?!? :thumb:


Well i wouldnt miss you as you are a sort :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Goose said:


> Don't mean to hijack but Fivo's are you the guy off of James Llewellins one step ahead dvd?


Yes mate thats me :cool2:

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can I have ur autograph please Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

only if we do a photo shoot ....

Fivos


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

That DVD of James is wicked! U looked cute in it Fivvy! x


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

What would I wear?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

The last shoot I did with u, u deleted my pictures, bad man!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

heeey this is getting a bit steamy! :lol: :lol: :lol:

:cool2:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

he he! :lol:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

WE WANT PICTURES PLEASE LOL

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> WE WANT PICTURES PLEASE LOL
> 
> GHS


Well said :thumb:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> WE WANT PICTURES PLEASE LOL
> 
> GHS


He deleted em :cursing:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

welcome sweeti xx:thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I think a new shoot is in order then Fivos? What you think mate?

GHS


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

On another thought, could carly get involved in this shoot also? I think that would be very interesting.............. Pretty please?

GHS


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

GHS said:


> I think a new shoot is in order then Fivos? What you think mate?
> 
> GHS


Yes - Free of course for the previous deletion.

Hi Carly, Recognise you? Hercules girl im guessing.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Goose said:


> Yes - Free of course for the previous deletion.
> 
> Hi Carly, Recognise you? Hercules girl im guessing.


Fitness First and Hercules lurker :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

carly said:


> Fitness First and Hercules lurker :lol:


I get down to see Scott when I can - Hardcore gym!


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

carly said:


> welcome sweeti xx:thumb:


Hi Carly!!! Nice to see u here, luving the pic! x


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

GHS said:


> On another thought, could carly get involved in this shoot also? I think that would be very interesting.............. Pretty please?
> 
> GHS


I'm sure Fivos wudn't say no lol!!! :whistling:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Goose said:


> I get down to see Scott when I can - Hardcore gym!


cool gym, and the beast is ok to hahaha!!

hey JOjo hope these boys treat you ok :lol:


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

welcome to the forums mate


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

carly said:


> cool gym, and the beast is ok to hahaha!!
> 
> hey JOjo hope these boys treat you ok :lol:


Beast is rather an understatement...


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Goose said:


> I get down to see Scott when I can - Hardcore gym!





carly said:


> Fitness First and Hercules lurker :lol:


Are u guys colchester based? Only asking as im from colly myself and am only away cos of work!

If its the hercules gym im thinking of, its one of the best gyms ive been too!

Real hardcore!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

C3asar said:


> Are u guys colchester based? Only asking as im from colly myself and am only away cos of work!
> 
> If its the hercules gym im thinking of, its one of the best gyms ive been too!
> 
> Real hardcore!


I'm more Chelmsford but Yes Hercules Gym in colchester is the one I am talking about. Are you in the army I take it? I have a mate based in Colly who is in the army.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Goose said:


> I'm more Chelmsford but Yes Hercules Gym in colchester is the one I am talking about. Are you in the army I take it? I have a mate based in Colly who is in the army.


where do you usually train G?


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Goose said:


> I'm more Chelmsford but Yes Hercules Gym in colchester is the one I am talking about. Are you in the army I take it? I have a mate based in Colly who is in the army.


yea, im army but im not a para or anything like that, i got sum brains (for now)

ive been in afghan for the last 6 months so cant wait to get home! Does Chelmsford have sum goods gyms then?


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

carly said:


> cool gym, and the beast is ok to hahaha!!
> 
> hey JOjo hope these boys treat you ok :lol:


Thanks Carly.....Im sure I can handle them!!! They can't be any worse than the guys from Cage Rage lol xx


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

carly said:


> where do you usually train G?


Currently training at Springhealth gym, Its pretty good, got some hardcore heavy weights and decent amount of plates/equipment.

Used to go to Fitness first but wasnt keen.

I'm hopefully going to be down Hercules this week. Up at the Ministry of Muscle in Kent on saturday seeing James.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

C3asar said:


> yea, im army but im not a para or anything like that, i got sum brains (for now)
> 
> ive been in afghan for the last 6 months so cant wait to get home! Does Chelmsford have sum goods gyms then?


Yeah hes not in the para's either. Can't remember what he was in but yes he was in afghan for 6 months last year, he came back in October I believe. Adam Payne? May of heard of him?

Chelmsford is OK for gyms. Depends what your after. I would reccommend Springhealth as it has a lot of heavy equipment but nothing like Hercules. There used to be a gym called Workhouse, which was owned by Justin House in chelmsford, but he fcuked off with peoples money and it no longer exists.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Jojo 007 said:


> Thanks Carly.....Im sure I can handle them!!! They can't be any worse than the guys from Cage Rage lol xx


Were not all that bad! :innocent:


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Goose said:


> Were not all that bad! :innocent:


Im sure u are all just luverly!


----------



## BigOak (Jan 12, 2009)

Goose said:


> Yeah hes not in the para's either. Can't remember what he was in but yes he was in afghan for 6 months last year, he came back in October I believe. Adam Payne? May of heard of him?
> 
> Chelmsford is OK for gyms. Depends what your after. I would reccommend Springhealth as it has a lot of heavy equipment but nothing like Hercules. There used to be a gym called Workhouse, which was owned by Justin House in chelmsford, but he fcuked off with peoples money and it no longer exists.


cant say ive heard of him. I got out here in august 08 so we may have crossed paths without knowing it.

Ministry of Muscle! bet u cant wait for that! have fun dude!


----------

